# Pickling Spice



## Roby (Mar 17, 2020)

I am looking for a good Pickling Spice to buy not home made I saw quite a few on the net and not sure of a good one.
What would be a good one to buy for making Corned Beef?


----------



## msmofet (Mar 18, 2020)

Sorry I wish I could help. I make my own. Never bought any. But if your food store has house brined corned beef ask them if you can buy some of the brine liquid to cook your corned beef in. I've done that once and it was great. Also look on the butcher case/meat case where the corned beefs are. Sometimes they have bottles of pickling/corning spice there for your convenience.


----------

